# Glass Nightmare



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys 

I've been a lurker for a while and although not a detailer i've had valeting experience and generaly have an interest in car cleaning 

WELL...

I've had a problem with the interior of my windscreen for a while now :wall:

It simply will NOT clean! It basicaly has a greasy film which i've tried to remove but no luck  so far i've used AS Glass Clear, Rain X Foam Cleaner and a few types of domestic items such as Windolene.

All that happens is whatever solution i use just smears across the screen initialy looking clean but then fogs up again and refuses to wipe off.

Is there a better/stronger product i can use or is glass polish the best answer??

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Want the strongest, meths will do the job.

I;m surprised Autoglym did not touch it plus the rain x foam one, they are both very good.


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

That was quick! Thanks Trip 

It was Auto Smart i've tried mate...my thoughts were the Rain X would do the job too.

Meths it is then : O


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Has it been treated with something like rain-x? It shouldn't have on the inside but i've heard of it before. Try some Autogylm Glass polish and really work it in, i've removed rain-x this way, takes a bit of work but you'll get there, failing that as said, try something stronger like a spirit. When wiping with a cloth, does the glass feel slightly rough or 'grabby'?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

AlanElite said:


> That was quick! Thanks Trip
> 
> It was Auto Smart i've tried mate...my thoughts were the Rain X would do the job too.
> 
> Meths it is then : O


Rain-x is a glass sealant that generally will go smeary when wiped as it's designed to sheet water off without the need for wipers. Don't use it on the inside buddy as there's no need.....unless you get alot of water on the inside of the windscreen :lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup, i'd echo the above, AG glass polish and then meths.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Try g/techniq G4 glass polish. Should remove anything from the glass.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Rainx do a glass cleaner too jake not just repellant


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Try the meths with tissue, really work it in, and i mean some real elbow power, and get back to me AlanElite.

You can try the windscreen afterwards, with the washer fluid and the wipers running, any smears repeat the process with the meths again.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Strothow said:


> Rainx do a glass cleaner too jake not just repellant


ah yeah i forgot, although isn't it a 2in1? with the treatment aswell as cleaner?


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry guys i might have confused you! lol

I've only used the Rain X foam glass cleaner that comes in the kit not the Rain X itself  It was bad before i'd used this anyway.

I think i have some AG glass polish in the garage so will check then go with the meths if not! The glass just feels greasy to touch not very grabby.

The problem started very stupidly actually. I was eating a Pot Noodle in my lunch about 6 months ago. I chocked on a noodle and coughed so hard it splattered on the screen! I know it's a bit gross. I initially wiped it clean with AS glass clear but this just smeared it and as i don't use my van often every time i used it i've just tired to wipe it each time but never completely removed it.

Thanks again


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> ah yeah i forgot, although isn't it a 2in1? with the treatment aswell as cleaner?


Nope don't think so...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Here: http://www.rainx.com/products/Windshield_Treatment/Cleaner.aspx


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

AlanElite said:


> Sorry guys i might have confused you! lol
> 
> I've only used the Rain X foam glass cleaner that comes in the kit not the Rain X itself  It was bad before i'd used this anyway.
> 
> ...


That just made me choke on my scotch egg!  :lol:

Try the AG Glass polish and then meths, should do the trick


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

Twas this stuff 

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...roductId=421&gclid=CInN3ayKy60CFVBlfAodPmy-gA


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

Strothow said:


> That just made me choke on my scotch egg!  :lol:
> 
> Try the AG Glass polish and then meths, should do the trick


Your not in your car are ya?!


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

Great i have a small bottle in there so i'll try it over the weekend 

Thanks for all the help fellas!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

may be an idea to change your pollen filter , and also clean out the vents at the front of the screen, if any of the offending pot noodle got in there your essentially blowing it all over the screen when your fans are on. Hope you get it sorted .


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Strong IPA mix shold shift it as long as its a grease type product but if its a sealent maybe try Autobrites Clear Vue as thats a cream cleaner that shold do the job and maybe finish off with there liquid cleaner called Crystal as that is fantastic and is the best glass cleaner I have used yet and I have tried quite a few


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

gm8 said:


> may be an idea to change your pollen filter , and also clean out the vents at the front of the screen, if any of the offending pot noodle got in there your essentially blowing it all over the screen when your fans are on. Hope you get it sorted .


Funnily enough i've recently removed my pollen filter as it was FILTHY. I've ordered a new one off Ebay.


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Pretty far fetched, but... Have you checked your coolant's level? I mean if your interior heaters core has broken, it mean glycol/coolant gets in air vent's and to the windscreen by that way? Althought it should be smelling too


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Get the Meths on the job before trying anything else. Make sure you place a towel on the dash and dont get it on the plastics or fabrics. Make sure its Meths not white spirit or Turps substitute as that will leave smears. If you need stronger then go to the chemist and get some acetone and wipe that over but again be careful. After that use a glass cleaner or some glass polish. 

If that dont work then go to the doctor as your guts must be in serious trouble after eating such a resilient pot noodle :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry guys is the problem on the inside of the screen or the outside.

I was giving help on the outside of the windscreen.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry guys is the problem on the inside of the screen or the outside.
> 
> I was giving help on the outside of the windscreen.


Inside. 

Alan W


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, the inside, what's the problem the op is having, is the windscreen not clearing in side, misting, condensation whilst the heater on, sounds to me it just needs a good clean inside with a glass cleaner.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

How about Auto Finesse Crystal?

The previous owner of my car was a smoker and the glass was yucky to say the least. Tried several brands but they all left some smears, so gave the Crystal a go and bingo, no more smears (smells really strong though)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe a bit out of the box thinking here, and it depends on your insurance cover...

New windscreen?!?!?

Just thinking for all the time, effort and cost of trying loads of different things, it may be quicker and easier just to smash it, and claim a new one...

as I said though, depends if your insurance has screen cover included... 

:thumb:


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Bar Keepers Friend?

There was a massive thread on this stuff not so long ago... It's pretty decent at cleaning windows


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

could ipa help?


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

I was just about to say Bar Keepers Friend. But was just pipped to the post
Any supermarket will sell it.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

defo IPA or I would get the angelwax glass cleaner its a very strong cleaner, works a treat :thumb:


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Cleanguy said:


> I was just about to say Bar Keepers Friend. But was just pipped to the post
> Any supermarket will sell it.


and cheap as well! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for Bar Keepers Friend. I had the same issue with my rear view mirror and it sorted it :thumb:


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> maybe a bit out of the box thinking here, and it depends on your insurance cover...
> 
> New windscreen?!?!?
> 
> ...


Trust me this crossed my mind!!


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

i read this post with great interest as my new leon had some sort of film on the inside of the windscreen which was driving me nuts day and night, so as suggested i used AG glass polish then meths then glass polish again and its sorted the screen so a big thanks to all ....


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I had issues with a windscreen, IPA'd, Clayed, BKF'd... nothing worked until Halfords Intensive Glass Cleaner worked. 

Fish


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

WELL 

I used Meths, then AG glass polish and it's looking goo so far! Thanks everyone for all your help


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AlanElite said:


> WELL
> 
> I used Meths, then AG glass polish and it's looking goo so far! Thanks everyone for all your help


Wow Alan, so my advice i gave you worked, that's brilliant mate, a nice turnaround for myself, before logging off on DW, was a pleasure to help you :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

How did you apply the meths so it didn't get on the interior plastics? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lincslad (Aug 23, 2011)

i put a towel over the dash and applied the meths with a foam applicator and the meths bottle was in a bucket on the floor coz i'm a clumsy sod..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Fish said:


> I had issues with a windscreen, IPA'd, Clayed, BKF'd... nothing worked until Halfords Intensive Glass Cleaner worked.
> 
> Fish


That's good stuff the glass cutter, i;m surprised the bar keepers friend did not work.


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> How did you apply the meths so it didn't get on the interior plastics?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Strangely enough I used some old but new white socks I've had in my draw for years! I wanted to 'see' the dirt I was taking off but also the socks absorbed the Meths without it draining through and dripping out.

Thanks again Trip


----------

